# "HELLBOY"



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Its long over due... 
First off I wanna say thank you to a few people that had a hand in this build.

First an formost my pops "john" 
for cutting/fabrication by hand all faced parts.
One piece fork/crown
Handlebars
Sissy bars
fender skirts....

Dtwist for all twisted parts.
Double twist chain
Training wheels
Headset an bottom bracket cups
Spring
Pedals
Fender brace
An the amazing work on the rims as well...

John twitty "kandy Shop Kustoms" texas
For all the hard work you did with the frame mods an paint....

FatKat.
Murals an engraving.

Display myself an mike "clown confusion" an his dad at ROYS UPHOLSTERY FOR WRAPPING THE SEAT..

Marcos "sprockets Magazine" 
Helping with frame design an getting me back into the seen again after 14 years of not showing.
We got alot instorecomming soon..

ill add more better detailed pics later...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Ce707 I aint forgot about you either bud. You helped keep me motivated as well as marcos and mike when I was close to giving up... Never thought the bike would be done intime to qualify for vegas 2011. If it was not for you guys pullin all nighters helpin put it together an me still paintin parts day of show in the room it would not of happened... So again thanks everyone that helped or supported this one...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Couple more befor paint and rims


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks Badass!I'm a huge Hellboy fan,started reading it in junior high school back in 96!I built a 26' Manta Ray,but I sold it a looong time ago.Your bike looks great


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> Ce707 I aint forgot about you either bud. You helped keep me motivated as well as marcos and mike when I was close to giving up... Never thought the bike would be done intime to qualify for vegas 2011. If it was not for you guys pullin all nighters helpin put it together an me still paintin parts day of show in the room it would not of happened... So again thanks everyone that helped or supported this one...


you dont have to thank me bro if anything thank you guys for getting me back into it i was over it but you guys got me motivated to do something new i just have finish the lil homies fenders right quik then get started on a new bike


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

looking good Kevin!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

E.C. ROLO said:


> looking good Kevin!


X 916


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

socios b.c. prez said:


> X 916


X1,000


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Love this bike one of my favorite 12' ...!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

looks bad ass. good job


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

HERE A SHORT VIDEO I TOOK IN VEGAS LAST YR BIKE BADASS


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

One of the all time great 12"(in my book). Bad ass Kevin..


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

96tein said:


> Its long over due...
> First off I wanna say thank you to a few people that had a hand in this build.
> 
> First an formost my pops "john"
> ...


real nice bike. got to see it in vegas. love this bike.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

Loooking great!!!!


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

GREAT LOOKING BIKE!!:thumbsup:


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

bad ass bike


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Perfectly built bike


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

extreme dopeness


----------



## Matthew1689 (Feb 7, 2012)

GREAT LOOKING BIKE


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone, it lived up to itd name thats for sure... Hope to see you all again this season at some of the showes...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Made this poster...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Made this poster...


Wow thats badass john!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> Made this poster...


dam thats sick bro


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Shhhhhiiiiittttttttttt /\/\ I might have to pick this one up in a few weeks as well.. Sick.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Wow thats badass john!


Thanks Marcos got bored last night...lol..!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> Made this poster...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SCramento autorama 2012....
"hellboy"
"sugar rush"
"slippin into darkness"


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Badass bike man


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

hey kev are you going to Salinas bro?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes sir mike and I will both be there an solidad back to back...


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

hellboy is looking good at the autorama
:fool2:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Ha your just sayin that, your trike an mikes sugar rush are catchin all the attention...


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

will get more time to really admire your bike at the salinas show. vegas is hard to take time to look at all the details, so much to see and so many people. i'm going indoors this time, so might be really close.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Hellboy is a very badass bike. I like the single sissybar and single crown/fork combo parts you guys did on there, very creative, very good way to save material. Hopefully I'll get Lil Devil's new parts finished this year and we can compete


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> Yes sir mike and I will both be there an solidad back to back...


coo see you guys there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Good lookin out mike great pics... Had fun at the show with you guys, next stop StreetLow/Impalas........


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

96tein said:


> Good lookin out mike great pics... Had fun at the show with you guys, next stop StreetLow/Impalas........


yup it was fun


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

next stop salinas/solidad.....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

96tein said:


> next stop salinas/solidad.....


yup yup


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

96tein said:


> next stop salinas/solidad.....


pray so it wont rain


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah I hope it dont rain lol....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

it will lol hey where u been stranger lol


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


 i might be wanting to get this one pretty soon, gotta get one with the newer upgrades though....:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Did you have the upgrades in Salinas or did you admore...?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

The gold was all done and on there for salinas... 
As for any new parts ima wait on that for now. Got other projects im workin on at the moment


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

96tein said:


> The gold was all done and on there for salinas...
> As for any new parts ima wait on that for now. Got other projects im workin on at the moment


Got I will post an updated poster later...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what it do kev


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Yo what up.... Just about to hit the gym go paint with my boi on this mural we workin on an then start designing new frame an parts ideas for HB.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh snap


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> TTT


what up G


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

96tein said:


> Yo what up.... Just about to hit the gym go paint with my boi on this mural we workin on an then start designing new frame an parts ideas for HB.


A new version already? How old is your bike?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> A new version already? How old is your bike?


Not a matter of how oold is it, its about making it better. The bike sucks and im not completly happy with it an my score cards prove it, when im getting 6 points on custome parts an retarded shit like that then its just time to make it better. I show to have fun, an it is goonna be fun building HB better


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Makes sense. Too bad I never got to show my 12" next to yours.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Makes sense. Too bad I never got to show my 12" next to yours.


:twak:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lil Spanks said:


> :twak:


It's all your fault


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> It's all your fault


ur fault:angry:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Makes sense. Too bad I never got to show my 12" next to yours.


Plenty of time im only sketchin chit for now got other things to ginish before I even think of starting it lol...... Maybe start 2014 I dunno


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

96tein said:


> Plenty of time im only sketchin chit for now got other things to ginish before I even think of starting it lol...... Maybe start 2014 I dunno


Coo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lil Spanks said:


> caspers fault:angry:


Yup


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Bump.....

New parts almost done drawing and about time to have cut out. Maybe ready this year.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Cant wait.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> Bump.....
> 
> New parts almost done drawing and about time to have cut out. Maybe ready this year.


Nice bro I know there going to be sick


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

damn already... looks like I need to do more now too..


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

kajumbo said:


> damn already... looks like I need to do more now too..


Entering New Dimensions


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

oh chit.. sounds like sum 3d is coming


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

96tein said:


> Entering New Dimensions


:wow:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

THIS BIKE SUCKS THE WEEKEND PROVED IT. PROBABLY WILL NOT SHOW 2014 work on my 49 buick and pedal car instead.


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

96tein said:


> THIS BIKE SUCKS THE WEEKEND PROVED IT. PROBABLY WILL NOT SHOW 2014 work on my 49 buick and pedal car instead.


Why? youre bike is bad ass bro


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

WATS UP HOMIE BIKE WAS LOOKING SICK AS FUCK AND IT WAS NICE TO MEET 

TTMFT* HELL BOY*


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

win some lose but we stay top 3 .....


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

96tein said:


> THIS BIKE SUCKS THE WEEKEND PROVED IT. PROBABLY WILL NOT SHOW 2014 work on my 49 buick and pedal car instead.


Pssshhhh ahhhh gimme a break! Your the one that always says "its not about winning or loosing, its about the fun of showing your art and meeting new friends" but every time you loose you get more and more discouraged and complain about loosing.....practice what you preach....plus we all know its just and excuse cause you don't wanna compete against spongebob! You know my secrets 'one up me!'...but for reals tho you got new plans for it, get them in effect!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Amen lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Pssshhhh ahhhh gimme a break! ..we all know its just and excuse cause you don't wanna compete against spongebob! You know my secrets 'one up me!'...but for reals tho you got new plans for it, get them in effect!


 haha you gotta finish first. So while its not being built i will be working on the othee projects like i said


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

So u guys gonna be ready for vegas


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Im ready to go party


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> Im ready to go party


you need it too bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh yea no bikes no kids this year


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

nice sprocket  glad to contribute


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

syked1 said:


> nice sprocket  glad to contribute


Thanks for being part of the build :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

im ready to put my bike on top of some ones car lol for vegas


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Fly it out there


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

JUST SOME MOTIVATION


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> JUST SOME MOTIVATION


NOW THATS SICK...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Originally i ws going to do something like this lol looks sweet


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> JUST SOME MOTIVATION


Oh snap!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Oh snap!


Yes I said 'snap' lol


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

Make smoke come out that cigar, thatll turn some heads


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

VENOM89 said:


> Make smoke come out that cigar, thatll turn some heads


Markevs has a few plans


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

As of right now bike will remain in storage under lock and key untile further notice. 2014 will be quite for me.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

What's really going on...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

78mc said:


> What's really going on...


Nada. Focused on my car


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

96tein said:


> Nada. Focused on my car


I been doing that for the last 3 years. Orlando wins every year. What about my bike daddy? I'm never going to finish my car!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> I been doing that for the last 3 years. Orlando wins every year. What about my bike daddy? I'm never going to finish my car!!!


I know that all to well lol


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> I know that all to well lol


:banghead::thumbsup: one day bro...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

In the new Lowrider Sceen.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

96tein said:


> In the new Lowrider Sceen.


hell yea bro, nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Congrats homie


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

96tein said:


> In the new Lowrider Sceen.


congrats bro:thumbsup:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

congratulations very much deserved


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats bro.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

congrats cabron


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

congrats


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, put a lot of hours miles, blood sweat and tears in to this bike, jus glad someone seen it worthy enough to grace the pages of their magazine.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

96tein said:


> Thanks guys, put a lot of hours miles, blood sweat and tears in to this bike, jus glad someone seen it worthy enough to grace the pages of their magazine.



:thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Up for sale........ YES FOR SALE.!
This week only
$8500. ObO With display. Local pic up Sacramento 
This bike speaks for itself.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

:tears::drama:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow good luck bro badass bike


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

96tein said:


> Up for sale........ YES FOR SALE.!
> This week only
> $8500. ObO With display. Local pic up Sacramento
> This bike speaks for itself.


 I'm going to sale my house to buy it wey give me a week


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


>


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

You know you wanna buy it.... TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

96tein said:


> You know you wanna buy it.... TTT


:thumbsup: 

don't do it wey


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

On to new things


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Offers/tradework. I got a car that needs paint and wiring. Juuuuuust sayin


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Sick ass bike homie good luck on ur sale


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Sick ass bike homie good luck on ur sale


no seas barbero :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> no seas barbero :roflmao:


:buttkick::roflmao:


----------

